# John-ross tackle (UK)



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I checked this site out before, only for rods, looked around it again today. Pretty nice site overall. They have some things I have not seen before also some good gear.

www.johnsonrosstackle.co.uk


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

BB, have you contacted them to see if they ship to he USA?
If your ever wanting to get any carp rods directy from the UK..contact Rob or Pete at Specialist Tackle LLC in New York and ask them with they are getting their next container sent over....they will get your rods brought over that way...with NO charge for the over-seas transportation. It would save ya a possible few $100 on shipping directly from the UK. This is also true for any big heavy items like bedchairs, bivvys, ect.
Both my Fox Ultra Bedchair and Fox Evo Classic Brolly came over in one of their containers and saved me a ton in shipping costs.

Riverview of Waddington Motel
12508 State Highway 37, Waddington, NY 13694 

1-315-388-5912

All ya have to do is find items on the Specialist Tackle UK web site and contact Rob or Pete and let them know what you want, great guys and very nice.

http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Also, if ya ever want to figure out just how much shipping cost and stuff is, just go to one of those UK sites and add items of interest to your basket..then go to check out....you will see just how much the total would be, of course as long as you dont hit the confirm buttom you dont have to worry about buying the stuff...i do this all the time to figure shipping cost, ect.

Another option is to contact the guys at ACS, they will be getting a few big shipments in this year(next ones in March)..my Century rods are coming over on that shipment, saved me a lot of $ on shipping and i mean a LOT of $ .

Ive tried to order things through another Carp tackle dealer here in the USA, but hes got to be the slowest one ever...only gets 1 to 2 containers a year..i aint got that much time to waste on him.

Scott


----------

